# Vendee SW France



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

We are getting away for a few weeks in the summer and wanted to spend a week on a site in the vendee. Would like to be near beach and have good facilities. Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions as to a good site we could go to. Thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, can't help with a campsite but a good site for information is Angela Bird's Vendee Pages:
http://www.the-vendee.co.uk/


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Having just spent the weekend with my brother-in-law, I'm tempted to suggest you give us as much idea as possible of what is "good" by your preferences!

After we separated he went on to the CC's Wood Farm site at Charmouth, near Lyme Regis. His first communication was to the effect that he's only been there a few hours and "they'd done it". "Now what, there's nothing here!"

One man's meat I guess .....

Dave
Edit - "Vendee/ SW France" - is anything between Noirmoutier-en-l'Ile to the Spanish border equally OK?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Are you sure Dave? I thought it became Landes at the southern end of the French Atlantic coast.
Trouble is France never came into my School Certificate Geography. 

Taken from Angels Bird's website : http://www.angelabird.plus.com/intro.htm
 "THE VENDEE is a large département (or county) about the size of Devon or Cumbria (or, for American readers, somewhere between the size of Maine and West Virginia), located on the French Atlantic coast, just south of Brittany and Nantes, and north of La Rochelle.


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Batch,we have relatives in cognac and usally go down the west coast to get there using thr aires system from St- Jean- De -Monts untill we get to alovely! place called La Tranche- Sur- Mer where we came across a great site and now call in every trip for3 to 4 days the site backs on to a carpark which you walk across to get to a great beach only a smallish site with a nice pool and take away or resturant if you want to be lazy. supermarket within walking distance 5 mins for supplys.
and the site is called Camping Baie D' Aunis but not the cheapest at 21.50 euros( last june) a night but it draws us back each time we are in the area. writing this makes me want to be off again.
hymer bug.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gillian,

You are quite correct. My problem is how to interpret Batch's post title, as the Vendee is not IN SW France ......

Dave


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Anywhere south of La Rochelle will be great DA thanks. You wouldn't think I did A level geography


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, my favourite for that region if you want facilities, near beach (though it is not ON the beach), lovely lake (will make you want an inflatable), cycling, interesting and varied days out while based there, is:
http://www.paillotte.com/gb.html
Depending on when in the summer you are going, you will need to book.

Another is La Cigale
http://www.select-site.com/site-details.aspx?ID=31217

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Gillian, You are quite correct. My problem is how to interpret Batch's post title, as the Vendee is not IN SW France ......Dave


I see what you mean, Dave.  I hadn't referred back to the post title.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

They look good both the ones from Dave and Hymerbug. Thanks . Any other offers would be well received.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Batch,

It depends on what you're looking for, as someone said, one man's meat and all that. 

In order to encompass the greatest diversity anywhere near the Bassin d'Arcachon half an hour's drive, okay maybe an hour in traffic, from Bordeaux is a great place. If you need to stock up there's a massive Auchan at Le Lac in Bordeaux at the Centre Commercial just off the Pont d'Aquitaine and a great lunch in Flunch for not a lot of money.

If you want beaches with surf, there's miles of it along the coast like Lacanau or Biscarosse with Dune de Pyla. If you want nice gentle water the the Bassin. When you've had enough of that you can go into Bordeaux, a city full of vitality.

If you like wine, you're near the Medoc, the greatest wine region in the world. But then, I'm biased as I've spent a lot of the last twenty years round there. For nature lovers there's a huge ornithological park near Arcachon and you have Le Foret de Landes as well. Great area, full of life, culture and history. But then, it depends on what you like.

Willie


----------

